# More Meaningless Nonsense for Train People



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

More meaningless nonsense for left brain/right brain train people.... 


*http://www.humorsphere.com/fun/8787/colortest.swf*


Oh, yeah.....  I did get 100%      /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

That was fun Stan, I got 88%. Guess I'll go have me secondcup of coffee now. 


Cliff


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

100% here Stan. Left brain-right brain, huh? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.giffinally got both my brains working, after a couple of trys 100% but did get 85% on first try1/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,


That was fun!  I guess I'm color blind.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a hundred second try. That was hard


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Good one Stan.     /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/teeth_smile.gif    /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/wink_smile.gif


  chuckger


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

oh jeez I got 50% the first time then 100%


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01/05/2008 10:10 AM


More meaningless nonsense for left brain/right brain train people.... 


*http://www.humorsphere.com/fun/8787/colortest.swf*


Oh, yeah.....  I did get 100%      /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 




That is an old psychological test of little value. It is especially invaluable if administered without checking for color blindness first.


Mark


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan you just have too much time on your hands.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GURU388 on 01/05/2008 5:41 PM
Stan you just have too much time on your hands.....




Yerrite, Howard.  But it's fun.........  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Well that was a disaster! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  I only scored 25%!  Do you think the fact that I'm color blind had anything to do with it? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


I'd better try again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

YEA!!!!  100%  I guess I'm not a total idiot after all.  Wheew, Stan, that was close.  Now I'd better get back to work./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Ed


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, that was easy!!


It only took me ......... 7 tries.   ha ha


 


Tom


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Well it took me a few tries before I understood what the instructions meant,- first try 0%/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------

